# 60cm iwagumi scape - 3rd Place 2011 AGA



## hamsterman

sweet tank and nice blankets


----------



## karatekid14

Very nice, this looks promising! Do you have any more info on the tank? I didn't a quick search and it came up in chinese or something.


----------



## Aphyosemion

I don't think this qualifies as a nano. Nanos are under 10 gallons as far as I know.
Either way that tank looks fantastic. I would love one like that, since I don't have anywhere to put a big one at the moment.


----------



## xmas_one

Cool looking tank, maybe its just the photos, but that glass looks a little greenish to be starphire.


----------



## icepotato89

yeah it does look a bit green in the photos, it looks much more "starphirey" in person. not the lid though its just regular glass, but still is nicely beveled and polished.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

That's a really nice looking tank. The seams looks just like ADA ones. What was the price difference between the 60p and your tank?


----------



## icepotato89

we don't get really get ADA tanks here in Australia, those who have them here usually bought them from overseas. There is a growing market for them but ADA is just not here. CADE is a similar brand (google them) that has poped up here but they are WAY too expensive for me. a 60x45x45cm tank (which is the size most simmilar to mine) with cabinet is about $1100.


----------



## huhu89151734

YiDing is an Chinese brand which owned by Taiwanese. From what I have heard, they are the OEM of ADA. Unlike most of Chinses brands, they do not take orders for custom sizes, nor they sell large tanks on the market with their own name. 

CADE has their own brand, biggest and most overpriced brand in China, kinda like ADA. They make the best aluminum alloy cabinet I have ever seen. The price for one set of 60cm tank + cabinet is only $191 USD in their store. unfortunately, they do not ship worldwide, perhaps you can find a way to ship derictly from China.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

I've heard of these OEM ADA tanks. Your seams looks exactly like ADA tanks so I bet they are from the same factory....now to get my hands on some in the states.


----------



## karatekid14

What does OME stand for? I can't think anything that makes sense.


----------



## jawasnack

karatekid14 said:


> What does OME stand for? I can't think anything that makes sense.


OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

A lot of companies get products from an OEM and just rebrand it to sell


----------



## Akira

Great looking tank if you dont mind me asking how much was it+shipping?


----------



## garuf

Very nice indeed, it's worth using the lid as a way of cutting par if you run into issues, glass covers reduce par at substrate level by upto and over 50%.


----------



## plantbrain

icepotato89 said:


> i got my new tank today from Coburg aquarium a LFS in outer suburbs of Melbourne, Australia. it is a 60x30x36cm (same dimensions as a 60p i believe) rimless tank with beveled and polished starphire glass. silicon is minimal simmilar to ADA. The brand is Yi Ding, i've never heard of them till now but its the nicest tank i've ever had.
> 
> equipment list:
> 64l tank
> eheim 2213 with ebay lily pipes
> x2 24w t5ho or 2 10w LEDs
> 200w Hydor ETH inline heater
> pressurized co2 with glass nano diffuser, bubble counter etc
> 
> no solid plans for scape at the moment but i know i will be using seiryu stone. same deal with fauna, at the moment i have some neons, harlequin rasboras, ember tetras, rocket pencilfish, endlers and threadfins. what fish i use will ultimately depend on the scape but i'm leaning towards ember tetras and pencilfish. i'll probably throw some shrimp in there too.
> 
> i'm still a noob when it comes to ferts so i'll be doing some research while i'm supposed to be studying for exams...


Get a hold of Dave Wilson in Darwin(ferts and native plants), and the clubs in the East. Up Aqua makes a nice version of ADA aqua soil like, but rolls some activated carbon dust so it's a real nice product. Cheaper in Oz than ADA.

Pencils will jump out BTW.
A 2215 or 2217 would be a better choice for the filter.

I use a Rena 3 on my 60cm same sized tank, which is about 13000 l/h


----------



## volatile

icepotato89 said:


> yeah it does look a bit green in the photos, it looks much more "starphirey" in person. not the lid though its just regular glass, but still is nicely beveled and polished.


Speaking of the lid, how do you plan to use your Eheim with pipes, since the lid almost goes edge to edge, on the right and left sides? Or are you planning on putting your pipes on the back side of the aquarium?


----------



## icepotato89

tom - noted about the pencilfish. i've seen people using up aqua soil, it seems like a good product and doesn't yellow the water like ADA. however i'll be using old substrate from another tank. i'll keep up aqua in mind for my next tank though. lol 13000 lph, i'm guessing you mean 1300lph, i would like a more powerful filter but i already have the 2213 and the lily pipes from my old tank so i'll be sticking with it. a 2213 on 60cm tank still does the job in my experience

i checked out daves site and he supplies KH2PO4 and K2SO4 but no NO3 (im trying your EI method). i've been looking around and it seems like a hard chemical to get a hold of being a volatile substance. any idea of where i can get some in Aus?

volatile - the lid leaves space all along the back, about an inch or 2 for filters. but i'm not going to use the lid anyway unless i go on holiday or something and i want to prevent some evaporation.


----------



## crf529

icepotato89 said:


> i checked out daves site and he supplies KH2PO4 and K2SO4 but no NO3 (im trying your EI method). i've been looking around and it seems like a hard chemical to get a hold of being a volatile substance. any idea of where i can get some in Aus?


You'll need to use either AusChems or eBay for KNO3, I prefer eBay as it works out at roughly half the price. There are a couple of sellers and mine came from Brisbane I think.

Dave also sells a Micro mix, which for all intents and purposes is identical to CSM+B


----------



## icepotato89

cool thanks, i take it thats all i need ferts wise for EI? (KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4 and micro mix) is Fe necessary as well?


----------



## crf529

Yup you'll need Iron, I use Yates Chelated Iron that can be had at Bunnings. Dave sells the same stuff if you don't want to go for a drive.


----------



## plantbrain

icepotato89 said:


> t
> i checked out daves site and he supplies KH2PO4 and K2SO4 but no NO3 (im trying your EI method). i've been looking around and it seems like a hard chemical to get a hold of being a volatile substance. any idea of where i can get some in Aus?


Yes, 1300 l/hr

I know several folks in your state can and have it. You might call Fishy Chick in Brisbane or ask on aquariumlife.com.au

They should be able to let you know of a supplier. Stump remover is likely available there also. But check first.


----------



## plantbrain

crf529 said:


> You'll need to use either AusChems or eBay for KNO3, I prefer eBay as it works out at roughly half the price. There are a couple of sellers and mine came from Brisbane I think.
> 
> Dave also sells a Micro mix, which for all intents and purposes is identical to CSM+B



Thanks CRF529,

Here's the link also:

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/forum.php


----------



## icepotato89

thanks, i just ebayed 1 kg of KNO3. i've been doing some reading and some people say that you dont need K2SO4 because K is already in the other macro ferts and Fe is already in the trace ferts. should i just buy those 2 in smaller amounts?


----------



## icepotato89

ive started trying out scapes in an old 2ft tank (same dimensions as the new tank except 2 inches shorter). if i end up using this scape the sand in the front right will be left unplanted.




























lots of substrate


----------



## Gatekeeper

I really like the right side, but feel the left needs more rock height. Too level across the back of the tank.

If I can make one attempt. If you draw a line down the middle for reference to the rocks.

On the right side, swap the two back left rocks with the two back left rocks from the left side of the tank. Maybe?


----------



## icepotato89

i changed the whole left side and altered the slope and thickness of the substrate a little to get more height on the left.


----------



## FDNY911

Much better ... the one before was awesome but this is much better! I love that bottom right side. It reminds me of a cave on a beach.


----------



## crf529

roud:


----------



## slicebo123

+1. that little cove you have on the right is so sweet. definitely keep the sand in front un-planted. perhaps a very small anubias petite nana right up against the rocks? i'm curious to see how you scape this with such a high slope at the back.

s


----------



## audioaficionado

How are you going to keep that slop from leveling out?


----------



## icepotato89

hopefully the roots of the plants will keep the slope. any criticisms or suggestions on how i can make it better??


----------



## icepotato89

i played around a little more with the rocks and substrate and tried to use the golden ratio. i think now there is a much more prominent focal point.


----------



## Couesfanatic

I like it. looks awesome right there. leave it alone now. really good job.


----------



## volatile

I think the most recent one looks the best. Are you planning to use sand in the actual final scape? Or will you use Aquasoil or some other substrate? The reason I ask is with that high of a slope with sand, it could get anaerobic.


----------



## icepotato89

i'll be using the same substrate as in the pictures. its not as fine as sand, the grain size is about 2-3mm. hopefully i wont have that problem...


----------



## dknydiep1

Looks good!


----------



## Sd760

icepotato89 said:


> i played around a little more with the rocks and substrate and tried to use the golden ratio. i think now there is a much more prominent focal point.


This one is awesome.


----------



## crf529

Now you've just gotta back it up with some sick planting :hihi:


----------



## chiefroastbeef

That looks amazing! Can't wait to see it filled in!


----------



## Higher Thinking

garuf said:


> Very nice indeed, it's worth using the lid as a way of cutting par if you run into issues, glass covers reduce par at substrate level by upto and over 50%.


Quick thread hijack, sorry... Is this accurate? Even clear glass?


----------



## icepotato89

does anyone know where to get these clear L bends for the cannister filter tubes?


----------



## Higher Thinking

Quick lil Google search yielded me this:
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=25355


----------



## icepotato89

all my gear except for bubble counter and check valve has arrived now so i can start to set the tank up real soon. ive decided to go with the 3rd scape and now im figuring out plant layouts. had some fun with paint to get an idea of how it would look, the plants are HC, microsword and blyxa:





































for me, i like the 1st one but input is welcome. also unsure if i should plant anything in the cliff kind of bit like moss, anubias etc....


----------



## demosthenes

i think a few anubias nana on the cliffs would look awesome!

as for the landscaping, i think #1 is the best. #s 2 and 3 would get to look too linear, like a hedge or something, IMO.


----------



## Jeffww

Try getting your hands on some Anubias nana "micro". Each leaf is about half the size of a dime and the scale would be just right in this tank.


----------



## audioaficionado

I like the scale on this one. Those rocks should be the apex of your hill.


----------



## Aphyosemion

I really liked the second rock layout with the 2 focal points, rather than one big one, but I appear to be in the minority.
Either way, it looks like it is going to be amazing.
Where did you get those stones, by the way? Did you order them online? I really like the way they look, but I don't remember ever seeing anything like that at my LFS.


----------



## icepotato89

i got the rocks from a bonsai shop.
planted and filled, woooo!!!! 
plant list:
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Hydrocotyle sp (tripartita?)
Blyxa japonica

hopeful the HC doesn't die, i got a pretty unhealthy batch. the waters still a bit murky i'll take more photos tomorrow when it clears completely


----------



## Couesfanatic

This is the best scape I have seen in a long time. Great job.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Looks killer.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

Couesfanatic said:


> This is the best scape I have seen in a long time. Great job.


Agreed. Great job!


----------



## M. F

Great aqua scape ! really nice jobs with the rocks !


----------



## icepotato89

thanks! the water has cleared up really nicely, purigen is the best. i stuck a black background on but not sure if i like it. i might try white or sky blue (not the normal ugly blue).


----------



## dj2005

Very nice.


----------



## Dave-H

garuf said:


> Very nice indeed, it's worth using the lid as a way of cutting par if you run into issues, glass covers reduce par at substrate level by upto and over 50%.


Not according to my PAR meter. What is your source for this information? I haven't seen a clean piece of glass reduce PAR by more than about 10% in any setup yet.


----------



## Noahma

Dave-H said:


> Not according to my PAR meter. What is your source for this information? I haven't seen a clean piece of glass reduce PAR by more than about 10% in any setup yet.


And Dave remember when we tested my flora, the glass did not effect par at all. And very little on my 36 gal


----------



## RWalleyTX

i really like the rock scape!


----------



## Akira

Looking fantastic! I think the black is the way to go with the colors of the rocks!


----------



## Jeffww

That is some perfect rock placement you've got there. Lots of character and scenery.


----------



## Quentin

Very clean, all around.


----------



## icepotato89

i added about 10 of my not-so-red cherry shrimp and a B-grade crystal red shrimp 3 days ago to make sure the tank was cycled (i used a cycled filter from an old tank). so this afternoon i added 8 ember tetras, they're now eating but are still a little skittish from the move so it's hard to take photos of them. in another week or 2 i'll add about 20 more embers.


----------



## HolyAngel

*Very nice*

Absolutely Love that hard scape, this tank is really coming together now


----------



## WaveSurfer

Great job! I love the hardscape too! Impressed that you can create such a beautiful tank despite its limited space!


----------



## radioman

Those rocks are perfect and placed out beautifully!


----------



## icepotato89

after about 1 and a half weeks there's been noticeable growth in all the plants. this is the first time i have been able to grow HC submersed, at this rate i'll have a full carpet in about a month or 2. also some of the blyxa is starting to turn a reddish colour. EI is awesome. i finally got round to making some 4dkh solution for my drop checker as well.


----------



## Fuzz

Wow beautiful tank, I love how you did the low slope between those rocks in the front. It looks like a sandy beach cove in front of a mountain. Looks really natural. Very well done it should look amazing when it the plants fill in


----------



## genomer

I love the tank, but I love the guitars as well. Music and aquatic biology-my two favorite things!


----------



## icepotato89

genomer said:


> I love the tank, but I love the guitars as well. Music and aquatic biology-my two favorite things!


 thanks, me too! i love my music and im studying marine & freshwater biology at university.


----------



## icepotato89

i got some bottles from ebay to dose EI ferts. i really like them, they look a bit like the ADA bottles they're 500ml and each pump puts out 2ml. the organic carbon bottle is seachem excel










here's a pic of HC growth, i'm starting to get some algae growing on the rocks and glass but its nothing i can't handle.


----------



## !shadow!

I think you should leave the algae on the rocks, It looks natural. Just clean the glass when the algae gets out of hand and you should be fine.


----------



## youjettisonme

This is one of the better iwagumi scapes I've seen on TPT. Impressed with the thoughtfulness of your layout. Will subscribe.


----------



## bl4nket

Nice scape, how much did that set of bottles cost you? Is there a link to buy that?


----------



## sampster5000

Looking good! I like the scape and the rock algae. I need to get myself ferts with pumps like that. Would be a lot easier than eye balling each dose.


----------



## icepotato89

thanks! heres the link for the bottles:

-http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/empty-PET...item3a68473d78

ps i found out you cant use them for excel coz its bad for the glutaraldyhyde


----------



## CannaBrain

HITLER WHA!?

Just kiddin, that Hydrocotyle looks so good creepin up from the rocks. Really dramatic look there (good way), nicely done.


----------



## icepotato89

rocks are algaed now, mostly GDA. i'll go at it with a toothbrush when i can be bothered. everything is growing nicely though. i think in about 2 weeks the HC will be fully carpeted.



















one of my ember tetras is sick, its always gasping for air at and is almost always at the surface. it's gills and mouth look weird, it kinda looks like hes missing the his top jaw. he's the only one..... any advice?




























a shot with the shrimp tank


----------



## BradH

Nice tank! Really like the scape!


----------



## shiloh

I like that blue background too, looks sweet. Is there a place online to get these iwagumi-style rocks?


----------



## HolyAngel

That really looks amazing, the blue background really tops off the look of the scape, definitely like looking at a grass covered mountain ^^


----------



## N4505

Really beautiful.. and what a hardscape.. roud:


----------



## gnod

quick question but... are you using sand as your substrate? 0_0


----------



## 1071

It's realy nice! I like it so much.
Blue background nice and want this 
But there is a little algae problem.Don't worry it's look natural.


----------



## Couesfanatic

I say leave the green on the rocks. I don't see an algae problem here.

What were you using for the black background?


----------



## icepotato89

thanks! the background is blue card i got from an art store and a single t8 globe behind the tank to get the white/blue transition. i copied it from english aquascaper mark evens aka saintly, his one looks much better than mine.


----------



## Francis Xavier

That's pretty rockin'


----------



## Fisharefriends

So great! Just got inspired to rescape my tank


----------



## ADAtank

I like


----------



## shrimpnmoss

your tank has grown in beautifully!


----------



## freph

One of my favorite tanks. I love how you made the cave-like formation in the rock...genius. I wish I had access to great rock like that locally.


----------



## icepotato89

thanks everyone, really feeling the love. here's a little flickery video:

http://s678.photobucket.com/albums/vv141/icepotato89/?action=view&current=DSCN2810.mp4


----------



## freph

You know, I've never really figured out how to watch videos like that. The link always shows up as a .jpg for me and just opens in the photo viewer.


----------



## icepotato89

freph said:


> You know, I've never really figured out how to watch videos like that. The link always shows up as a .jpg for me and just opens in the photo viewer.


fixed it


----------



## freph

It looks even better on video. In your next one, maybe you could give us a closer tour of the tank. Looking great right now, though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dreamt_01

been watching this thread for awhile.. and still amazes me every time i watch it..


----------



## ADAtank

more pics!


----------



## pl4nt3d

_Is that me or the man on your screen looks like hitler (first page, 2nd picture) ?_

Nice tank btw, keep up the good work.


----------



## icepotato89

pl4nt3d said:


> _Is that me or the man on your screen looks like hitler (first page, 2nd picture) ?_
> 
> Nice tank btw, keep up the good work.


lol yeah that's Hitler, read whats underneath the photo though.....


----------



## pl4nt3d

icepotato89 said:


> lol yeah that's Hitler, read whats underneath the photo though.....


Oh sorry!

So, let's come back to your tank now, maybe with some pics ?


----------



## icepotato89

i was getting lots of surface scum so i upgraded from an eheim 2213 to a 2217 so that the lily pipe will make a bigger vortex. its working well and i should have gone 2217 from the start. 
more pics:










here you can see how i did the background


----------



## Greedy

damnnn... looking good!


----------



## home grown

WOW. subscribed


----------



## karatekid14

Wow that grew in very fast! Do you think the ember tetras school well?


----------



## ddtran46

Awesome scape and growth!


----------



## chris.rivera3

nice growth!! can you post a video with the new 2217 installed??? also, did you adjust the double taps or are they completely open/full flow??


----------



## orchidman

that tank looks awesome


----------



## icepotato89

thanks everyone, yeah it's pretty good growth for 4 weeks. almost ready for AGA...


----------



## icepotato89

i picked up 10 more ember tetras and 3 otocinclus. i'll get 10 more embers next week.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Those ember tetras looks cool.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Simply stunning. The cove on the right: you should try linking the rocks around the edges with Dwarf Hairgrass or Microsword. It just looks a little bare. And that Blyxa could use a haircut! 

Great job, I'd love having that in my room LUCKY!!!


----------



## bsk

icepotato89 said:


> thanks everyone, yeah it's pretty good growth for 4 weeks. almost ready for AGA...



thats really impressive growth for only 4 weeks! 
beautiful scape I love it!


----------



## orchidman

love it! the photo looks lke night time because the dark background and the air bubbles look like stars. lol

looks great though


----------



## demonr6

Stunning tank. The pic in post #108 is awesome, desktop wallpaper time!


----------



## icepotato89

thanks! i trimmed the HC yesterday for a new iwagumi that i'm setting up at a LFS where i just got a job and because i don't like it growing right up to the glass


----------



## icepotato89

3/7/2011









9/8/2011


----------



## Ryan10517

this looks incredible! i really love the bubbles among the navy blue background. It looks like an awesome starry night. Perhaps you could change the color of the light behind the tank to make it look like a purple/ pink sunset among the night sky? I believe that would make the tank look even more great. Celestial pearl danios would fit in with the starry night look too 

Keep up the great work!

Ryan


----------



## orchidman

how do you light the background?


----------



## U2Kent

this looks phenomenal, and is pretty much exactly what I'm hoping to do when I start my 60cm. Mind if I ask what light you're using and how long you're running it each day? Also how do you like the 2217? I'm thinking about getting a 2234 and am hoping it's a good amount of flow for this size tank.

Here's my thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/144720-18g-shopping-list-critique-please.html


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Man, that is a nice thick carpet for growing in sand.


----------



## Quentin

Simply beautiful.


----------



## icepotato89

thanks everyone,



orchidman said:


> how do you light the background?


check page 7 theres a photo of the backlight and background



U2Kent said:


> this looks phenomenal, and is pretty much exactly what I'm hoping to do when I start my 60cm. Mind if I ask what light you're using and how long you're running it each day? Also how do you like the 2217? I'm thinking about getting a 2234 and am hoping it's a good amount of flow for this size tank.
> 
> Here's my thread:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/144720-18g-shopping-list-critique-please.html


the 2217 is doing really well, much better than the 2213. im running 2 24w t5ho 10hrs photoperiod. some people didn't think i would be able to grow HC with only 2 t5s.......they were wrong


----------



## orchidman

i see! thats cool!


----------



## U2Kent

icepotato89 said:


> thanks everyone,
> 
> 
> check page 7 theres a photo of the backlight and background
> 
> 
> 
> the 2217 is doing really well, much better than the 2213. im running 2 24w t5ho 10hrs photoperiod. some people didn't think i would be able to grow HC with only 2 t5s.......they were wrong


do you know what brand the light is? I'm really a fan of how sleek it looks hung like that.


----------



## icepotato89

its the cheapest dual t5ho light i could find. supreme aqua is the brand. i payed about $60 new


----------



## oldbonehead

Inspirational!


----------



## icepotato89

oldbonehead said:


> Inspirational!


 thanks!


----------



## ADA

That's incredible... Love it.. (your strat is cool too )


----------



## Alyssa

icepotato89 said:


>


OMG! I love this light! I want one for my 2 gallon! Where did you get it?

I think I like this layout the best so far!


----------



## icepotato89




----------



## somewhatshocked

One of my all-time favorite tanks.


----------



## krishanu

That is spectacular. This tank made all the lurking I did worthwhile.


----------



## Simplicity

I absolutely love this tank. How many pounds of stone did you use?


----------



## icepotato89

i used about 10Kg


----------



## Newman

epic. thanks for teaching me how to do backgrounds lol


----------



## iKine

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## Trojan

Beautiful. I love the background


----------



## sssnel

This tank is amazing!


----------



## bryfox86

tank is stunning!


----------



## matty26

amzaing tank! how did you make that background?


----------



## matty26

Just kidding! found it ha ha


----------



## Andrew H

Whoa.

Awesome tank.


----------



## fusiongt

You have a great sense of design! Thanks for documenting the whole setup, it looks fantastic and it's cool seeing your thought process on developing the tank. Well done! The backdrop with backlight looks great in photos (and I'm sure in real life!)


----------



## icepotato89

thanks everyone, this tank won 3rd place in the 60-120L category of the 2011 AGA Aquascaping contest!

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/index0c.html


----------



## Newman

nice job


----------



## orchidman

woohoooo! congradulations!


----------



## madness

Congratulations!

This is the first time that I have seen this tank thread. Not sure how I missed it before. Amazing tank.


----------



## HolyAngel

Congratz! Tank looks awesome! Great job


----------



## plantbrain

The open space on the right is the key to the tank really.


----------



## TactusMortus

Congrats! Are you using any kind of substrate ferts like root tabs? Or just EI?


----------



## icepotato89

thanks! nothing in the substrate just EI.


----------



## bryfox86

That's impressive! I am going to give that a shot!


----------



## Fat Guy

very awesome


----------



## accordztech

how is the plants doing with just sand? Do you just mega dose EI?


----------



## ghotifish

Beautiful tank - congrats!


----------



## steveh

Hey, I'm inspired by your tank and want to do something similar. I'm brand new to planted tanks. Do you need CO2 for the grass plants you have going on in the tank?


----------



## icepotato89

Ribbon!


----------



## PinoyBoy

Congrats on the 3rd place.



icepotato89 said:


> i'm still a noob when it comes to ferts so i'll be doing some research while i'm supposed to be studying for exams...


I'll just quote you from your first post.


----------



## icepotato89

yea this was my first tank with ferts and propper co2


----------



## larcat

Probably my favorite tank on this forum, sorry for the thread necro.


----------



## icepotato89




----------



## manikmunky

Absolutely gorgeous tank, and a belated congrats on the contest! 

Shame I can't find a hanging light at that price in the UK...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Can we get an update? I love this tank.


----------



## icepotato89

not much has changed, i changed the HC for glosso because i got a bit sick of HC. it still needs to grow in a bit more. i got a new cabinet and light as well. sorry for iphone pic.


----------



## freph

Looks great. I like glosso more than HC so far. It grows very well. I'm looking forward to seeing how yours grows in and makes the tank look.


----------



## CryptKeeper54

Great tank. Interested to see if the glosso will maintain the beauty of this scape.


----------



## sam86

Amazing thread. If my 150g setup turns out half this nice, i'll be happy!


----------



## sayurasem

ADA glass is like fiber optic! I love how the glass edge shines.


----------



## icepotato89

sayurasem said:


> ADA glass is like fiber optic! I love how the glass edge shines.


yeah low iron glass is beautiful but it's actualy not ADA, the brand is Yi Ding. it has the same dimensions as a 60p though.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Awesome, I can't wait until my Blyxa grows in like that!


----------



## icepotato89

i made this tank really low maintenance now, lighting is only 6hrs. i water change and fertilize about once a month and trim maybe every 3 months. everything is so much easier than before... believe it or not i havnt cleaned the glass pipes in about 3 months.


----------



## madness

Still a great looking tank.

Other than trying to win contests I don't see the long term appeal of super high maintenance tanks.


----------



## gnod

so nice... 

what's your substrate made of? it's topped off with sand right?


----------



## bluestems

madness said:


> Other than trying to win contests I don't see the long term appeal of super high maintenance tanks.


I think it's when the tinkering and trimming becomes more of a hobby than as "work" or "maintenance", then it's a stress reliever. Just like gardening or bonsai. :smile: 

I can spend an afternoon doing a water change, cleaning the glass up, and trimming plants and it feels rewarding.


----------



## icepotato89

thanks everyone,



gnod said:


> so nice...
> 
> what's your substrate made of? it's topped off with sand right?


nope its just 2mm gravel completely inert with nothing else in it.

i'm bringing this tank to work tomorrow for Subscape Aquarium's Re-launch event. It's going to stay there so i can setup a new one at home.
Here's a video done with a friend of mine, the music is by me and another mate:

much better in 720p 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6OGbp0bofg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gnod

icepotato89 said:


> thanks everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> nope its just 2mm gravel completely inert with nothing else in it.
> 
> i'm bringing this tank to work tomorrow for Subscape Aquarium's Re-launch event. It's going to stay there so i can setup a new one at home.
> Here's a video done with a friend of mine, the music is by me and another mate:
> 
> much better in 720p
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6OGbp0bofg&feature=youtu.be


oh wow... so basically you did all this using just co2 and ferts..impressive!


----------



## bluestems

icepotato89 said:


> thanks everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> nope its just 2mm gravel completely inert with nothing else in it.
> 
> i'm bringing this tank to work tomorrow for Subscape Aquarium's Re-launch event. It's going to stay there so i can setup a new one at home.
> Here's a video done with a friend of mine, the music is by me and another mate:
> 
> much better in 720p
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6OGbp0bofg&feature=youtu.be


Just beautiful! This tank was the inspiration that led me to iwagumi. :smile: 

Looking forward to your next project!


----------



## icepotato89

bluestems said:


> Just beautiful! This tank was the inspiration that led me to iwagumi. :smile:
> 
> Looking forward to your next project!


thanks i'm glad i could inspire you!

lets see if i can get this link to work properly:


----------



## Couesfanatic

Nice job on the video and tank. Real clean and nice looking.


----------



## bluestems

Are those really green neon tetras? They are beautiful!


----------



## icepotato89

thanks! yeah, green neons are one of my favorites.


----------



## sapphoqueen

thats nice.....love the video too....


----------



## llamabob

Did you remove the glosso? I couldn't tell in the last pic you posted.

Amazing tank. I just got my little Fluval Spec V in the mail yesterday and am still deciding on a carpet plant.


----------



## Jason K

First of all, amazing scape.

I do have a question about the green neons...how long have they been in? and are they doing well without any shade or plant cover?


----------



## tylergvolk

Very nice work.

I am interested in how your did your background.

Could you show us a photo of the blue card and the t8 backlighting?


----------



## tylergvolk

Never mind, I found a picture after I went through this thread again.


----------



## Raymond S.

*seiryu stone.*



Aphyosemion said:


> I really liked the second rock layout with the 2 focal points, rather than one big one, but I appear to be in the minority.
> Either way, it looks like it is going to be amazing.
> Where did you get those stones, by the way? Did you order them online? I really like the way they look, but I don't remember ever seeing anything like that at my LFS.


http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_7_14&products_id=4


----------



## merckey

icepotato89 said:


> i made this tank really low maintenance now, lighting is only 6hrs. i water change and fertilize about once a month and trim maybe every 3 months. everything is so much easier than before... believe it or not i havnt cleaned the glass pipes in about 3 months.



wow, amazing .
Could you tell me how you change the setup to low maintenance?
Do you keep the same light as before and just shorten the lighting time to 6hours? Or you have to raising the light higher to reduce its power?
Really want to make my tank like this! Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

